# Best Looking Celebrities



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Try and keep this clean so its not moved straight in to AL

I'll start with Adriana Lima, one of the best looking people i have ever seen!














































For those are not familiar she is one of the worlds highest paid supermodels..

Add your own pics of who you like, females feel free to join in :thumbup1:


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

literally love her.....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Good stuff raptor,

I cant **** about too much with pics as I'm at work but saw that film 'Black Swan' last week and the bird from 'That 70's Show' Mila Kunis......fcukin lovely in that film! Not everyones taste but I love her :wub:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

denise richards has always been one of my favourites mate


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

Mmm, shes lurvely!

And Mila Kunis too, hot in 'the book of Eli' too.

Id still love to make sweet sweet rape to Beyonce above all others. Expect maybe Kim Kardashian, aslong as she kept her mouth shut cos i cant stand that fuking american whine they all seem to have.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Mmm, shes lurvely!
> 
> And Mila Kunis too, hot in 'the book of Eli' too.
> 
> ...


Hahaha sweet rape, i love it :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

FFS Roadz, didnt even see that. shes mine you cnut!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Hahaha sweet rape, i love it :lol:


well, lets be honest, its not going to be consensual


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh my word, i aint seen her before but she is stunning!!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Good stuff raptor,
> 
> I cant **** about too much with pics as I'm at work but saw that film 'Black Swan' last week and the bird from 'That 70's Show' Mila Kunis......fcukin lovely in that film! Not everyones taste but I love her :wub:


funny, i was going to post about her too, she's so stunning it's unreal.




























p.s. rep me, faggót.


----------



## Belinda (Mar 26, 2009)

Ryan Reynolds - I'd abuse him until he had no fluids left in his body :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I think Kate Middleton it pretty stunning.










Ivica Slavikova was in Sky broadband The Princess and the Pea advert... she's hot too.










And I can't not mention Holly!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Belinda said:


> Ryan Reynolds - I'd abuse him until he had no fluids left in his body :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> View attachment 54360


I raise you, with Twilights Robert Pattinson:










And how could you forget his equally ridiculous gf Kristen Stewart:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Belinda said:


> Ryan Reynolds - I'd abuse him until he had no fluids left in his body :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> View attachment 54360


you'd have to wait in the queue behind my missus!

thing is, i'd allow it as long as i could watch.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

I thank you!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/83796-woman-day-thread.html


----------



## Belinda (Mar 26, 2009)

Raptor said:


> I raise you, with Twilights Robert Pattinson:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Kristen is hot hot hot, but Robert Pattinson? Sorry not a fan. When he took his top off in New Moon I vomited in my mouth just a lil' bit lol :thumbdown:

Give me Taylor Lautner instead although tbh they are both a bit young for me and I feel a bit pervy talking about them like this


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Belinda said:


> I agree Kristen is hot hot hot, but Robert Pattinson? Sorry not a fan. When he took his top off in New Moon I vomited in my mouth just a lil' bit lol :thumbdown:
> 
> Give me Taylor Lautner instead although tbh they are both a bit young for me and I feel a bit pervy talking about them like this


there's loads of older blokies in hollywood that are in good shape anyway, i prefer the weathered look (no ****)


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Belinda said:


> I agree Kristen is hot hot hot, but Robert Pattinson? Sorry not a fan. When he took his top off in New Moon I vomited in my mouth just a lil' bit lol :thumbdown:
> 
> Give me Taylor Lautner instead although tbh they are both a bit young for me and I feel a bit pervy talking about them like this


Not too keen on Taylor... get Robert on the roids i say ha


----------



## Belinda (Mar 26, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Not too keen on Taylor... get Robert on the roids i say ha


Or at least on solid foods lol. I just prefer Taylor cos he is buff and has his top off throughout most of the film, Eclipse too. Feeling old and pervy again haha :whistling:


----------



## Yarminho (Dec 10, 2010)

is it true that Adriana Lima is a virgin?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Yarminho said:


> is it true that Adriana Lima is a virgin?


Given she has a daughter (according to Wiki) probably not


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

our cheryl cole, sorry people


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

My top 3










Mila kunis, off forgetting Sarah Marshall










Becki newton, from ugly Betty










Nicole Muirbrook Wagner, from the lynx advert when he's in the supermarket, she's the hot ass bitch with the leopard skin bikini on


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Check this out, all your fave hot celeb b1tches but naked!!

www.cfake.com


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yarminho said:


> is it true that Adriana Lima is a virgin?


She wanted to be a nun until she was 13... then she probably realised she was too damn hot to go to waste!


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Ak_88 said:


>


Absolute milf!!!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

BBC News Kate Silverton turns me on every time


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Dav1 said:


> .


sorry mate I was just trying to help


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

You already took my fav adriana lima, but there are two more who are worth posting lol










Ana Barros ^^

and










Alessandra Ambrosio^^

And both adriana and alessandra together..


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Jordana Brewster is pretty!










Morena Baccarin










Bollywood actress Riya sen


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

How the **** do you load pics up now?why cant i copy and paste anymore.


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone remember Salma Hayek in the Titty Twister bar in Dusk till Dawn? Oooh mamma, that image is burned into my memory.

Reps for anyone who can can post a pic of that (I'm an IT retard).


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Eva LaRou from CSI Miami - Mega hot MILF



I think I'm in lurve


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Squeeeze said:


> Does anyone remember Salma Hayek in the Titty Twister bar in Dusk till Dawn? Oooh mamma, that image is burned into my memory.
> 
> Reps for anyone who can can post a pic of that (I'm an IT retard).


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Hot, hot, hot.


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

suliktribal said:


>


Reps. Feminine perfection.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Squeeeze said:


> Does anyone remember Salma Hayek in the Titty Twister bar in Dusk till Dawn? Oooh mamma, that image is burned into my memory.
> 
> Reps for anyone who can can post a pic of that (I'm an IT retard).


absloutely agree - stunning ...her and nicole sherzinger, along with eva mendes have to be 3 of the most beautiful women in the world


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Jem said:


> absloutely agree - stunning ...her and nicole sherzinger, along with eva mendes have to be 3 of the most beautiful women in the world


You have good taste in women Jem, dark and sultry can't be beat.


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Am I the only fickle bloke in the world that changes his mind every couple of seconds?

Mila Kunis - hell yes

Alessandra Ambrosio - oh my

Kate Beckinsale -









I would lose a couple of fingers and maybe an eye for just 30 seconds with Kate. Simply amazing!!


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Bigj1b-nNag/S-zf8FYCwOI/AAAAAAAAACA/v2kPxoajiuI/s1600/laura-vandervoort-20080825-449008.jpg

schmokin!!!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

for me

its kimberley walsh

absolutley stunning


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Also, chick out of Emmerdale.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well if we're doing soaps;




























:thumb:


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

mila kunis' boyfriend is the kid from home alone...


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

How about these 

Nadja Peulen - Coal Chamber

Angela Gossow - Arch Enemy

Christina Scabbia - Lacuna Coil

Hayley Williams - Paramore (my girl)


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Angela Gossow is a godess


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> Angela Gossow is a godess


Indeed she is but you wouldnt want to get into an arguement with a voice like that :lol: .


----------



## Steveoc (Jan 18, 2011)

Kat Von D - Does It For Me EVERYTIME 










Surprised Noones Got Megan Fox Up By Now.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

For me, Eva Mendes


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

eva mendes is ugly, nice body though


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

That would make a good newspaper headline .... "Albert Steptoe calls Eva Mendes ugly".


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

AlbertSteptoe said:


> eva mendes is ugly, nice body though


I agree


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

AlbertSteptoe said:


> eva mendes is ugly, nice body though


Fvck me we have a male model on the site and a million pound oil painting in the making pmsl !!!

Even though some of the women pictured in this thread may not be my ultimate type, you would absolutely nail everyone of them ....

Thats if they were drugged enough to even sneeze on you as they were walking merrily by your a$$ lol !!!


----------



## Steveoc (Jan 18, 2011)

OMG watched Black Swan Last Night...... Mila Kunis Going Down On Natalie Portman? BOX OFFICE SMASH IN THE MAKING 

And i also just discovered she does the voice of Meg off Family Guy.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

coco said:


> for me
> 
> its kimberley walsh
> 
> absolutley stunning


Yes please.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Here are mine

Rachel Stevens










Laura Prestin



















Lindsay Kaye










Mollie from The Saturdays


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

From soaps: Gotta be Roxanne Mckee (think she was in hollyoaks(sp?))










And in a music video too


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I think at least one picture of most female celebs is probably going to end up on here. :laugh:


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

good shout with Rach Stevens.

1- anna-lyn mccord










2- shakira










would wife


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I can tell your type lol ^^ twins!


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah pretty much.

long hair, small frames, cute noses.....

although lets be honest those two above are everyone's type. thre stunning.

might ask Anna-lyn to marry me. think she would be up for it.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

not keen on shakiras face, but when i saw her at glastonbury... her booty shaking was mesmerising.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

long hair on a girl is a must IMO..hate this bob hairstyle going round, wtf is up with that..


----------



## Steveoc (Jan 18, 2011)

Sy. said:


> I snuck her in page 2 bro :tongue:


lol So You Did, Was Overwhelmed By The talent didn't realize


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

my first celeb love :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

KRB said:


> Am I the only fickle bloke in the world that changes his mind every couple of seconds? QUOTE]
> 
> Nope I'm with you on that


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

how could i forget.

had my first 5 knuckle shuffle to this bird!


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

AlbertSteptoe said:


> eva mendes is ugly, nice body though


Are you guys serious?! Maybe not everyones cup of tea, but to say ugly is rediculous... Sorry Brad


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

GM-20 said:


> how could i forget.
> 
> had my first 5 knuckle shuffle to this bird!


Good old Saved By The Bell... Dad - Knock Knock "Teas Ready!!"... Me (Screaching and frantically trying to cover my boner) I'll be down in a minute!!!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

So more hotties......


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Shorty1002 said:


> Good old Saved By The Bell... Dad - Knock Knock "Teas Ready!!"... Me (Screaching and frantically trying to cover my boner) I'll be down in a minute!!!


i saw a film the other day where Jessie from saved by the bell got naked in it. Forget what its called


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

Christina Milian- would give her best 45 seconds of her life.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Rihanna


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes Rack, was just about to say Rihanna


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

My ex looks a lot like rihanna although she's white. She has the same colour eyes.... drooooool!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Stacey Dash too, always had a big crush on her


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Got to be THE sexiest woman of all time!!! No need to even name her!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Sanaa Lathan










Lady Gaga before she was famous. Dark hair, tight body.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

OHHH!!! Good call on the Lady GaGa front, I remember thinkin she was vry very sexy in the "just dance" video before she went mad lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Mindi Smith (PS can you tell I'm on cycle hahahahaha)


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

RACK said:


> OHHH!!! Good call on the Lady GaGa front, I remember thinkin she was vry very sexy in the "just dance" video before she went mad lol


You knows it. I think she's got the tightest bod in the biz. Slim but still got that bum and hips.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Can't believe no one has put Chestbrah


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

suliktribal said:


> You knows it. I think she's got the tightest bod in the biz. Slim but still got that bum and hips.


Damn right! The vids she did with Beyonce did it for me. Show's just how tiny Gaga is but has a stunning shape to her. Not pretty but very sexy!


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

suliktribal said:


> Sanaa Lathan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And to think the media went through a stage of implying she was a shim. She really needs to lose the blonde look and go back to brunette.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Anna Richardson. THE ultimate MILF.


----------



## Yarminho (Dec 10, 2010)

extreme fitness!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

suliktribal said:


> Anna Richardson. THE ultimate MILF.


You have awesome taste my good man!!! I always make time to watch her on tv!

Monica Bellucci, such a beautiful woman! Love her in The Matrix Reloaded, she just oooozes beauty


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

My favourite milf and always fancied her from bieng a kid

Andie Macdowell


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ivanka Trump does it for me (shame about her dad)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ultimate yanking tackle


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Jamie Eason










Katherine Heigl


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yarminho said:


> extreme fitness!!!


Hahaha that scares me!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

sam fox

then










AND now










fvcking lovely


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

another oldie who's still hot, Linda Lusardi

then










now, even better


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hamster have you seen Sam Fox's gf? Man she is shockingly ugly


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

anthea turner


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Hamster have you seen Sam Fox's gf? Man she is shockingly ugly


there's hope for us all then eh


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Wouldnt mind doing a bit of cardio on Jessica Alba myself :whistling:

Quite a fan of Jennipher Ayache and Hayley Williams too


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Wouldnt mind doing a bit of cardio on Jessica Alba myself :whistling:
> 
> Quite a fan of Jennipher Ayache and Hayley Williams too


pics please, lazy fvckwit.

cheers.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

now let's go really old school

susan hayward










bridget bardot










diana rigg










rita hayworth










and of course the classic...'


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

IMO you cannot top these three.










Laura Vandervoort










Elizabeth Berkley










Demi Moore


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> pics please, lazy fvckwit.
> 
> cheers.


Effort.. lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> there's hope for us all then eh


She may be a nice person but man she's ugly.. Sam Fox could get practically any girl she wanted...

And lol Linda Lusardi? She's a GILF

To even the score have some Miley Cyrus


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Now you're talking hamster. Sophia Loren was another looker.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Bumped into Linda Lusardi in my local petrol station, she performs panto in the theatre next door and is hot as hell for her age!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh my !!


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

pamela anderson is and will always be my number 1.

big fan of heidi klum, monica bellucci, eva mendez, the lists endless tbh.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Myleene Klass


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

OldMan said:


> Myleene Klass


I truly think she is beautiful....


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Kate Garraway, MILF.










Carol Vorderman, MILF.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

View attachment 54415


Holly valance aaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

These are not celebs but i love them:


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

View attachment 54416


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Carice Van Houten for me

http://www.allstarpics.net/0252115/010488394/carice-van-houten-pic.html

Can't get pic to embed


----------



## scotty-boy (Nov 5, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Mmm, shes lurvely!
> 
> And Mila Kunis too, hot in 'the book of Eli' too.
> 
> Id still love to make sweet sweet rape to Beyonce above all others. Expect maybe Kim Kardashian, aslong as she kept her mouth shut cos i cant stand that fuking american whine they all seem to have.


lol thats bad !


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Geri Haliwell 'Ginger Spice'


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JM_89 said:


> Geri Haliwell 'Ginger Spice'


I used to fancy her so so much!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Jessica Alba and Nicole Scherzinger:thumbup1:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Mel C looks good now, too!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> Jessica Alba and Nicole Scherzinger:thumbup1:


Negs for no pics :gun_bandana:

Lol jk


----------



## Steveoc (Jan 18, 2011)

suliktribal said:


> Carol Vorderman, MILF.


YES!!! 










Lily Allen


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Steveoc said:


> YES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mate! she looks hot here! REPS


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Ohhh Liley Allen.

One chick I would truly love to bum.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> Ohhh Liley Allen.
> 
> One chick I would truly love to bum.


DAMN! I can't handle this! REPS!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

must...resist...urge..to..bum...


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone else wiping thier keyboard down?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Thing with our Liley is, she's not beautiful, but she's cute, in a filthy way! Lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ain't that the streuth! She isn't drop dead beautiful, but looks like she would be the dirtiest shag ever


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Ain't that the streuth! She isn't drop dead beautiful, but looks like she would be the dirtiest shag ever


Yep.

I'd prefer her over, say, Nicole Sherzinger.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Agreed.


----------



## Steveoc (Jan 18, 2011)

I second that, Lily Allen Bang Tidy all the way.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

The bird from King of Queens is pretty nice


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

TV chef, Gizzi Erskine.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Mickey Rourke


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

benicillin said:


> The bird from King of Queens is pretty nice


Good man!!! TBH I could just close my eyes and listen to her voice, I love it!


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

benicillin said:


> The bird from King of Queens is pretty nice


Nice hips!!


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

Steveoc said:


> Kat Von D - Does It For Me EVERYTIME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

akalatengo said:


> BBC News Kate Silverton turns me on every time


I can imagine her reading the news with man fat dripping down her chin.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Suelyn Medeiros


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Katie Melua


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Even though some of the women pictured in this thread may not be my ultimate type, you would absolutely nail everyone of them ....


 not disputing that lol, ugly was a little harsh but her face is nothing special imo


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

How could I forget our Gabby!


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

How about

Alexis Texas










She's a white women with a black women's ass. She has got some serious junk inside her trunk!!

She's a porn star, she's one bitch that I know takes it in the dirt box!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Ukbeefcake said:


> How about
> 
> Alexis Texas
> 
> ...


I'll see you and raise you Sandra Romain, Jayna Oso.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Rachel Stevens


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

shame this is gonna get moved to AL now..


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Gemma Arterton


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> shame this is gonna get moved to AL now..


Why? There's no nudity.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Raptor got taste. some fine women there.. just what i need to see with this much test running through me


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Asian all the way for me im afraid.. cant get enough of them


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> Asian all the way for me im afraid.. cant get enough of them
> 
> Bit of Lucy Thai then, eh?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

You know it bro. haha


----------

